# Top load washer won't agitate



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmm, sounds like maybe (maybe) the belt is stretching.. How old is it? Model and serial numbers?

If you replace the belt, get a belt made for the machine, not just any belt that fits.

I'm thinking older Maytags. I'm thinking the motor has to slide in order for different cycles to work. Remove the front and watch it as it changes cycles.
Also, check the that the pump spins freely.


----------



## nuclearjesus (Nov 22, 2009)

I replaced both belts about a month ago.
It worked perfectly until about a few days ago when my girlfriend said that it didn't drain. I removed the front panel and watched it. It agitates fine, but when it gets to the spin cycle it either doesn't work at all, or it starts to work and then shuts down. The motor starts to smoke after the spin cycle stops. I also noticed that when the spin cycle does go through ('cause sometimes it will engage), it doesn't spin fast like it usually does.

I'm thinking the motor just took a poop and is going to crap.
Also, a few hours ago I checked it again and tried to run the spin cycle. The motor started up, but the transmission didn't spin at all. It shut off after a few seconds and the motor started to smoke.

Not sure how to diagnose this.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Not sure here either. The motor smoking does not bid well. Motor going bad or tranny or both maybe, I would guess.

The motor itself smokes, or is it the pulley smoking because the tranny is trying to lock up causing the belt to slip?

When you replaced the belts, did you get the belts specified for that washing machine?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

When you were watching this machine, did the motor reverse direction when it tried to spin?

I think you may have brake troubles that engage and disengage the hub and tranny. I have no experience with these to speak of. I do know the brake is under tension (2oolbs) and can cause harm to you if not properly removed with a brake wrench made for that purpose.

If it has plastic pulleys, you get lucky and have belts slipping on bad pullys.


----------

